# Toshiba NB200 won't boot



## chantaspell

Hi

I have a Toshiba netbook NB200. It has developed a fault that means it almost never boots. When I press the "on" button the green light comes on and the hard drive turns for a while but then it stops. The fan also comes on. The green light stays illuminated but boot up does not begin, it does not get far enough to access the bios either. Eventually I have to depress the power button to power down the computer.

Sometimes though, it starts up and works like normal. I thought this happened only when it was cool, but now I am not so sure. I would say that it boots up about one time in fifty attempts. As there is power getting through to the hard drive even when it doesn't boot up I doubt this is just a switch issue...any ideas| I really don't want to send it back to Toshiba.

Many Thanks


----------



## Kharm

Try removing the hard drive and see if you can get into the bios every time. Bad hard drives can cause the system to hang up on post. 

If this doesn't help you should try removing your ram and putting a test one in then trying it. If you don't have any spare ram to test with then if you have two sticks put one stick in at a time and see if you can get it to post and go into the bios every time. It could be however that both sticks are bad. Also try it with out the ram at all as some of these netbooks have base ram soldiered right on the system board. 

If you don't get post with no hard drive installed and known working ram then you have a system board issue, facilitate it to toshiba. 

Good program to test ram is memtest86+, google it.
There are a lot of hard drive test software out there, I typically use HDAT2 off the hiren boot cd (which also has memtest86). 

good luck.


----------



## OMFGitsthatGUY

ive been having the same issue


----------



## chantaspell

Havent got anywhere with this. remoived the Hard drive but made no difference, didnt have alternative to try it with....changed ram, made no difference. It sometimes started and I realised it was starting when it was cold.

Only thing that works is putting laptop in the freezer for like an hour, then in normally starts!!! When it starts it is fine!!

Weird!


----------



## Kharm

You put it in the freezer? lol

If you get no post with good ram and no hardware or optical drive installed then you have a system board issue. In this case I would bet your have a bad bga chip with cracked soldier beads. Replace the system board or send it in for repair.


----------



## Maxamil58

lol Freezer worked for the NB200 I was repairing. Some component chip/capacitor/resistor has overheated and is not coping with start up load. Could I hand solder a replacement or should I spend the price of a second hand machine on a new motherboard installed or 60% more on a new later model. Or could I simply identify the component failing and better enable it's heat dissipation.


----------



## chantaspell

Maxamil58 said:


> Could I hand solder a replacement...Or could I simply identify the component failing and better enable it's heat dissipation.


I would love to know the answer to those questions!!!


----------



## Kharm

I haven't done much component level repair outside of replacing dc jacks and usb ports. I imagine it could be a capacitor or even an IC chip that you could replace. the whole thing sounds like a bga issue to me though b/c it only works when its cold. 



















Reading more into it, this is called the head-in-pillow (HIP) defect. 

HIP is caused by the failure of the BGA sphere to reflow with the solder paste. There are 3 major reasons for HIP:

1. Supplier Issues
a. Solder BGA sphere oxidation
b. Silver segregation to the BGA sphere surface
2. Process Issues
a. Stencil Printing
 i. Registration accuracy
ii. Insufficient solder paste
b. Component Placement
i. Off pad
ii. Out of plane
iii. Non optimum pressure
c. Reflow
i. Inappropriate reflow profile
ii. Flux exhaustion
iii. PWB warpage
3. Material Issues
a. Poor solder paste transfer efficiency
b. Insufficient solder flux oxidation barrier
c. Solder paste slump
d. PWB or BGA warpage



Read more: http://blogs.indium.com/blog/solder-sphere


Bga issues are hard to fix even if you have bga machine. It usually has higher success rates when you replace the chip and use new solider. 

You might be able to identify its the bga chip by the heat thats coming off of it (electrical resistance creates heat). Or you may even get the thing to post (outside of the freezer) by pressing down on the bga chip. 

Is it worth it to replace the system board thats totally up to you and the cost of it. A lot of vendors will discount your cost if you send them back the core (i.e. your defective board). They will also give you about 30 days or so to "field failure" the system board if something on it fails. If you do order a board I would recommend bench testing it to see if it works before you install it. DOA boards are not uncommon, they are less common though if you get a new board from the manufacturer.


----------



## maia

Hello,

Thank you for the freezer tip  I had the same problem and this fixed it for long enough to make a backup. 

Has anyone found a longer term solution to this problem? Otherwise I'll probably have to take it in for some expensive repairs..

Thank you.


----------



## chantaspell

My long term fix was to send of the netbook to netbookrepair.co.uk who mended it for £120 plus posting...the problem was the GPU had been damaged i guess by overheating (NB200 always was hot). Problem was that it developed exactly the same fault within a few months which leads me to suspect one of two things....

a-there is a design floor on this NB200 netbook

b-they didnt fix the core problem that was causing the overheating

My long term solution has been to by new netbook: acer aspire one d255 with dual core processor....works a treat so far!!


----------



## saiberis

chantaspell said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a Toshiba netbook NB200. It has developed a fault that means it almost never boots. When I press the "on" button the green light comes on and the hard drive turns for a while but then it stops. The fan also comes on. The green light stays illuminated but boot up does not begin, it does not get far enough to access the bios either. Eventually I have to depress the power button to power down the computer.
> 
> Sometimes though, it starts up and works like normal. I thought this happened only when it was cool, but now I am not so sure. I would say that it boots up about one time in fifty attempts. As there is power getting through to the hard drive even when it doesn't boot up I doubt this is just a switch issue...any ideas| I really don't want to send it back to Toshiba.
> 
> Many Thanks


same problem for me to ;( just warranty expired, damn you tochiba


----------



## tchavezjr

Hi All,
I was having the same problems with my Toshiba NB205. It would always boot up perfectly till about a month ago and it was like every 5 tries it would boot up. Then it be like 20 tries, and now it doesn't boot up the last 2 days. The fan would go on, and then stop but nothing going on. I found this website and tried the freezer method for 20 minutes, and it finally turned on after 2 days. I know this topic was posted back in November 2010, but has anyone found a solution to this? Did the repairs help, or just get a new netbook? LMK
Thanks
Tony


----------



## saiberis

hmmm, freezer does't help any more, so that's it (dead NB200) thank you TOSHIBA :/ (I newer buy Toshiba again ) it was the lesson ;/ :4-dontkno


----------



## senora_c

Eight months after the original posting, my Toshiba NB200 has started to have exactly same problems. Sent it in for repairs. Was told the problem originates from over-heating graphics card. Have been informed that I would need to change the whole motherboard! Was quoted £190 to repair it! Would rather buy a new Netbook but will also have to pay £45 for their troubles. I only wish I had read this board before sending it in to anyone but also happy I did not send it in to Toshiba who were going to charge me me a ridiculous £60 + VAT and £30 for pick up and delivery just to look at it. Thanks all for sharing your experiences.


----------



## Bana01

Had exactly the same problem, they replaced the motherboard, and now it works perfectly. 
Hope it won't have the same problem again, ever...

I need to buy a new Netbook( for my cousin) anybody has any advice on which one to buy? Heard Samsung N145 was really good...?

Sent from my iPhone using Tech Help


----------



## senora_c

Bana 01

Do you mind if I ask how much it cost you to replace the motherboard and by whom? It would be immensely helpful. Many thanks


----------



## supersparkleton

I have the exact same problem. The solution I found was to keep the laptop on the plastic ice-pad (a plastic case full of water to freeze, and it's the size of the laptop ) while using it, and not turning it off again but keeping it on stand by when not used. I don't know much about those mother boards and how to change rems etc., and I still have the warranty (I think), so we'll see what Toshiba does about it.


----------



## senora_c

I tried the freezer treatment all through April and the first half of May and it is amazing how it revived my Toshiba netbook. Now, however, the freezer treatment no longer works and I join the rest of you in saying never again Toshiba. I also wish I knew earlier that I could have got this same machine on a 2-year warranty for John Lewis partnership. My Toshiba packed up after 18 months! For 2 years - it's well worth a punt. I am about to get my next netbook from them but I will make sure I trawl the Internet for info before I buy.


----------



## miradhi

My NB200 has just started developing the same problem - also just after the 2 year mark. What a pity! Will try the freezer method while looking around for a new machine.


----------



## troybowd

I have found a fix for this. I do computer repair for a living and have now repaired two nb200's with this fault. Here's how:

1) Get the computer to post and boot. There's a few ways to do this if it will NEVER post. You can leave the computer off for around 2 months. I had one which never posted no matter what I tried. After leaving it sit around for about 2 months, I tried again and it posted and booted, but once it warmed up again it wouldn't post again. You can also try putting it in your car overnight to cool it down, or lastly you can try the freezer trick. Once you have it booted to windows, DON'T restart or power down as it may not post again.

2) Download the latest BIOS update for your NB200 which is v2.1. Make sure it's for the correct part number which can be found on the back of your nb200.

3) Connect your power lead and make sure the nb200 has at least 50% charge.

4) Install the v2.1 BIOS update.

Both nb200's I have repaired like this would only post intermittently before this v2.1 BIOS update. As I mentioned, 1 of them wouldn't post at all for two months. Both nb200's were initially running the v1.2 BIOS. Immediately after this v2.1 update, both nb200's post and boot every time, even when i have left them running near a heater in a hot room. Basically fixed.

You can find out what BIOS version you have on the main page of the BIOS setup screen.

So, get it to boot, and flash to the latest bios update.

Hope this helps.


----------



## supersparkleton

troybowd said:


> I have found a fix for this. I do computer repair for a living and have now repaired two nb200's with this fault. Here's how:
> 
> 1) Get the computer to post and boot. There's a few ways to do this if it will NEVER post. You can leave the computer off for around 2 months. I had one which never posted no matter what I tried. After leaving it sit around for about 2 months, I tried again and it posted and booted, but once it warmed up again it wouldn't post again. You can also try putting it in your car overnight to cool it down, or lastly you can try the freezer trick. Once you have it booted to windows, DON'T restart or power down as it may not post again.
> 
> 2) Download the latest BIOS update for your NB200 which is v2.1. Make sure it's for the correct part number which can be found on the back of your nb200.
> 
> 3) Connect your power lead and make sure the nb200 has at least 50% charge.
> 
> 4) Install the v2.1 BIOS update.
> 
> Both nb200's I have repaired like this would only post intermittently before this v2.1 BIOS update. As I mentioned, 1 of them wouldn't post at all for two months. Both nb200's were initially running the v1.2 BIOS. Immediately after this v2.1 update, both nb200's post and boot every time, even when i have left them running near a heater in a hot room. Basically fixed.
> 
> You can find out what BIOS version you have on the main page of the BIOS setup screen.
> 
> So, get it to boot, and flash to the latest bios update.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Hello. Thanks for the information but I don't understand one thing: If this problem is something physical (i.e. a material problem as described in Kharm's post), how can installing a software help? I don't know a lot about computers, so I would appreciate if you could explain.

Also, I've noticed recently that my laptop heats up a lot more than usual now while it's on. If I'm not paranoid, I can even smell something slightly burning at times . As I said before, I always use it on an ice pad and replace the ice pad when it's heated, and never turn the laptop off (keep it at stand-by when not used).


----------



## troybowd

supersparkleton said:


> Hello. Thanks for the information but I don't understand one thing: If this problem is something physical (i.e. a material problem as described in Kharm's post), how can installing a software help? I don't know a lot about computers, so I would appreciate if you could explain.


A BIOS update is not like normal software. It permanently changes a chip (something physical) inside the computer. If you're happy using an ice pad, then great. All I'm saying is that the BIOS update has fixed two nb200's here.

Here's some heavy reading:

BIOS - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

and here:

BIOS - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I hope someone who can understand what I'm saying and has the problem can try the update and confirm a third time that it works.


----------



## supersparkleton

Thanks. I was just trying to learn from you. 

P.S.: How can I be happy with using it with an ice-pad? Of course I'm not. I was just giving extra information about the heating problem and how I started to smell the heating.


----------



## troybowd

supersparkleton said:


> Thanks. I was just trying to learn from you.
> 
> P.S.: How can I be happy with using it with an ice-pad? Of course I'm not. I was just giving extra information about the heating problem and how I started to smell the heating.


If you give me the 'PART NO.' on the label on the back of your nb200 then I can talk you through getting the correct update and installing it. Maybe it can fix your problem too. If not, then at least it was worth a try.


----------



## maia

Thank you, Troybowd!
Updating the BIOS to version 2.1 for my Toshiba NB200 running WinXP seemed to have worked – the laptop has restarted several times since the update (without any passages through the fridge whatsoever). :grin:
There was a bit of a scare as the laptop hanged for about an hour while shutting down during the restart procedure. Unsure of what happened, but once it restarted all seems quite fine – I’m using it for this post .
--
Here are some details of what I did (unsure of what exactly happened, so I try to list all details that may be of some relevance):
- I hadn’t used the laptop for the last two months or more. After reading your post, I powered it up and it started just like you said it might.

- Downloaded the BIOS update archive for version 2.1 from Toshiba’s website. 
Note: they seem to provide a single option for all NB200 models running Windows – i.e. bios-20100629114315.zip. This is the one I used. The part number on the back of my laptop started with PLL20C, but this option was not available from Toshiba’s menus; so I set “all” model references and got the archive I mention above. 

- Unzipped the archive and started installing the new BIOS version by executing the BIOS210.exe file that was inside the archive

- The BIOS update process seemed to have gone through fine. But I think I made two mistakes:

o Before the BIOS update process started, I forgot to turn off the file management application from which I had started executing the BIOS update. I only shut it down after the BIOS update process completed and the shutting down procedure was about to start.


o I forgot about the battery loading (the AC cable was plugged!) – as the laptop had stayed unused for a few months, the battery must have been quite low (the battery led indicator was orange)

- Here was the Big Scare: the laptop started shutting down, as required – “logging off”, “shutting down”, the screen went black, but the laptop didn’t really shut off for a looong time – more than half an hour / an hour / more.. The power button remained lit, the hard disk led indicator showed some activity every now and then (flickering) and nothing else would happen.


o I don’t know whether or not this was caused in anyway by one of the two things I mentioned in the previous step.. 


o I waited...


o The laptop was starting to get hot so I put a cold plate (from the freezer  underneath it


o After more than 1/2h I left the laptop as it was and went on the other computer to search forums for similar problems / solutions. Found nothing similar.


o By the time I returned my attention to the Toshiba NB200 laptop, it was shut-off all right, and the battery led was green (indicating battery full)


o I pushed the power button and the laptop started normally


o Had no chance to get into the BIOS during the startup (as advised by the Toshiba info) – tried to push F2 when the Toshiba logo appeared but this changed nothing, all started "normally". Tried several times, restarting and retrying, but all happens too fast and I have no time to see the other options.. Will retry later, but all seems fine (the hour and everything), so is this important?.. 


--

Thank you again for your help! 

Hope this procedure may work for other owners of overheating NB200 laptops. 
Will post again if anything changes..


----------



## troybowd

Hooray!!! Glad I can help.

I know what you mean about it being too quick to get into the bios. Try hitting F2 multiple times quickly as the laptop restarts. That usually does the trick here. You should be able to see the bios version as v2.1 on the 1st page of the bios setup screen. If you can then the update worked and the problem should be fixed.

Both nb's that I did this fix with had a fresh install of windows on, so there were no virus checkers or anything else to cause any problems with the bios update. It took maybe 2-3 minutes for the update to go through. Then a restart and all was fine.

One nb200 has been given back to the customer. I have already phoned and verified that it is still working fine for him. The other nb200 I still have here, and since the fix I've shut down/rebooted probably around 50 to 60 times with no problems. Before the fix, both nb200's were pretty much unusable. Now they are both like brand new computers.

You should now be able to leave your nb200 on overnight with no cooling pads or anything like that. In the morning try shutting it down, then turn it on again within a minute while it's still nice and warm. If it turns on fine, then it's fixed. I've tried running the one here next to a heater and it still works fine shutting down and restarting.

Keep in mind that nb200's do get fairly warm under normal operation anyway. As long as it reboots, shuts down, and starts up fine then don't worry about the temperature.

Oh well, thanks for verifying that it works, and keep us up to date if there's any further problems.:wink:


----------



## supersparkleton

troybowd said:


> If you give me the 'PART NO.' on the label on the back of your nb200 then I can talk you through getting the correct update and installing it. Maybe it can fix your problem too. If not, then at least it was worth a try.


Hello again. Well. I was going to try it but something happened last night: while the laptop was on, Windows closed itself and the computer went back to the start up screen (the black one with the red Toshiba logo, and where it asks you to press either F2 or F12). So it basically stopped working and now it is not turning on. This had never happened before. I just turned it off completely by the on-off button, and it is resting at home. I will try to turn it on again tonight or maybe tomorrow, after cooling it down properly. It it works, I will let you know.


----------



## troybowd

Okay, if you can get it started, then don't shut it down or restart. Make sure you plug the power in too. Also, don't run any uneccesary programs. A BIOS update can kill the computer completely if it fails half way through running, so try to disable any other programs that might interfere with it. You certainly won't want the computer to restart or shut down half way through the update.

Anyway, good luck, and when ur ready give me the part no. and I'll give you a link to the BIOS update you will need to run.


----------



## chantaspell

Thank you TrowBoyd!!!!!! 

I started this thread back in june 2010, almost a year to the day...

I gave up on the NB200 and defected to acer about 6 months ago, after a wasted £120 repair bill....but now, with a new bios, i have two working netbooks....useful as the nb200 battery life is great!

Yeah, I wish I tried flashing the BIOS before i sent it for repair, or bought a new netbook, but who would have thought that that symptom would be caused by software?? (OK, I know appreciate that BIOS isn't merely software, we live and lear) 

Thank you!

Cheers


----------



## troybowd

Thx for the kudos. I just wish I worked this out when you started the thread. Problem is that I was not doing computer repair at that time, nor did I have any dead nb200's to fix.

One thing I will add to all this is that since I've been fixing computers (about 6 months), I have found that around 90% of dead laptops (i.e. black screen, no post) have been Toshiba's. I see/fix about eight laptops per week. Most are fine, as in they will post and maybe need windoze fixed or something simple like that. The ones that don't post are almost always Toshiba's. It's so common that when a customer rings and says their laptop won't start at all, I am now asking whether it's a Toshiba. When they inevitably say yes, I take a deep breath and say "No promises".

Previously I have always sworn by Toshiba laptops, and I am typing this on a 6 year old Toshiba Satellite M50, but after seeing so many dead Toshi's I will never buy one again.

Oh well, if anyone else is fixed via this method I'd appreciate if you can leave a post here so we can see if it's working 100% of the time. Also, hoping supersparkleton can get his nb200 going well enough to do the fix.

Cheers for now:4-cheers:


----------



## supersparkleton

troybowd said:


> Okay, if you can get it started, then don't shut it down or restart. Make sure you plug the power in too. Also, don't run any uneccesary programs. A BIOS update can kill the computer completely if it fails half way through running, so try to disable any other programs that might interfere with it. You certainly won't want the computer to restart or shut down half way through the update.
> 
> Anyway, good luck, and when ur ready give me the part no. and I'll give you a link to the BIOS update you will need to run.


Hello again. It is still not turning on . Cooling doesn't seems to work.I will just let it rest for a few days and try again. By the way, the part no is: PLL25E-00M013TE (Wait, now I am not sure if those were 0 or O. Have to go back home and check.)

About the unnecessary programs, I can turn of any application I use, but also there are tons of programs running when I check from the task menu, and I have no idea what most of them are. What should I do about those? Some are system things, some are under my name.


----------



## chantaspell

Hi!

When you say "cooling doesnt seem to work" have you tried the freezer or just letting the netbook cool?

I would recommend putting the NB200 in a plastic bag in the freezer and trying to turn it on every 15 or 20 mins. The max time it ever took for me was about an hour in the freezer.....if it gets too cold it wont boot either! so try periodically..

good luck!


----------



## supersparkleton

chantaspell said:


> Hi!
> 
> When you say "cooling doesnt seem to work" have you tried the freezer or just letting the netbook cool?
> 
> I would recommend putting the NB200 in a plastic bag in the freezer and trying to turn it on every 15 or 20 mins. The max time it ever took for me was about an hour in the freezer.....if it gets too cold it wont boot either! so try periodically..
> 
> good luck!



Hello chantaspell. Yes, I tried that. It used to work before, but not now. It also used to work when I left it on an ice-pad for about an hour, but that doesn't work, either. So I decided to leave it rest for a couple of days at room temperature. I am also scared that I will damage it by cooling to much, especially because it gets all wet by absorbing all the humidity around when it's cold. I don't want anything to oxidize! :4-dontkno Should I keep trying the freezer???


----------



## chantaspell

supersparkleton said:


> Hello chantaspell. Yes, I tried that. It used to work before, but not now. It also used to work when I left it on an ice-pad for about an hour, but that doesn't work, either. So I decided to leave it rest for a couple of days at room temperature. I am also scared that I will damage it by cooling to much, especially because it gets all wet by absorbing all the humidity around when it's cold. I don't want anything to oxidize! :4-dontkno Should I keep trying the freezer???


Hmmm, for some reason the damp was never a problem for me...the netbook seems to work fine. Ultimately, if u can't get it to post then its never going to work again, so u might as well freeze it. Maybe a few days wait is a good idea and then try again, but i dont think there is any need to be over-cautious about the freezer thing....a few times i did leave mine in the freezer over night and, alothough it was too cold to start at first, it did still start after a few mins.

Good luck!


----------



## toby73

Thanks to Troybowd, I have been searching everywhere trying to fix my nb200, not booting up unless 8mins in with the frozen pizzas! I ran msinfo32 on my pc, saw bios version was 1.2, went to Toshiba website, found bios update version 2.1, my model number is PLL20E, couldn't find this number but downloaded version 2.1 anyway! Shut down all other programs and plugged ac lead in and let pc do the rest! It turned off and I waited for about a minute then turned it on, not expecting anything to happen but it has worked a treat!! So many thanks and I hope other nb owners out there read this and get sorted.

Cheers Toby


----------



## supersparkleton

Hi. I'm glad everybody else's is working out. Mine still refuses to turn on, not even after resting for a few days or staying in the freezer for overnight. I'm kind of loosing hope :sigh:.

By the way, I THINK the warranty hasn't still expired. Do you think there is something Toshiba can do about this problem???


----------



## troybowd

toby73 said:


> Thanks to Troybowd, I have been searching everywhere trying to fix my nb200, not booting up unless 8mins in with the frozen pizzas! I ran msinfo32 on my pc, saw bios version was 1.2, went to Toshiba website, found bios update version 2.1, my model number is PLL20E, couldn't find this number but downloaded version 2.1 anyway! Shut down all other programs and plugged ac lead in and let pc do the rest! It turned off and I waited for about a minute then turned it on, not expecting anything to happen but it has worked a treat!! So many thanks and I hope other nb owners out there read this and get sorted.
> 
> Cheers Toby


Good job, and thanks for letting us know that the fix has worked again.



supersparkleton said:


> Hi. I'm glad everybody else's is working out. Mine still refuses to turn on, not even after resting for a few days or staying in the freezer for overnight. I'm kind of loosing hope :sigh:.
> 
> By the way, I THINK the warranty hasn't still expired. Do you think there is something Toshiba can do about this problem???


Looks like you've got 2 options then:

1) Leave it sit (not in the freezer) for an extended period. i.e. two months or more and then try post/boot again. Maybe in your eagerness you have been trying too frequently to get it to post and just need to have a 'lil patience.

2) Dump it on Toshiba's doorstep.

In either case it might not work out, so it's your call really. Not much that can be done here without it posting.:4-dontkno

If you've got at least six months warranty then I'd try the 2 month rest, and if that doesn't work out then you've still got ample time for a warranty claim.


----------



## jeanos

Hello friend! i called you friend now because your post just helped me lately. finally my NB200 is back to normal booting procedure. i've been a freezer-method dependent for almost 5months! after downloading and installing the BIOS v.2.10 for NB200/205. everything's fine now. thanks a lot and God bless you.
i'll try to spread the blessing of solution to others who have the same problem

gratefully
jeanos


----------



## jeanos

just a postscript of thanks trowboyd. i decided to be part of this forum just today because of the help i received from you. Keep up the good work!


----------



## supersparkleton

troybowd said:


> Good job, and thanks for letting us know that the fix has worked again.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you've got 2 options then:
> 
> 1) Leave it sit (not in the freezer) for an extended period. i.e. two months or more and then try post/boot again. Maybe in your eagerness you have been trying too frequently to get it to post and just need to have a 'lil patience.
> 
> 2) Dump it on Toshiba's doorstep.
> 
> In either case it might not work out, so it's your call really. Not much that can be done here without it posting.:4-dontkno
> 
> If you've got at least six months warranty then I'd try the 2 month rest, and if that doesn't work out then you've still got ample time for a warranty claim.


Hello again. I am still having mine sit in the cabinet. Could you anyway give me the details on what I should do for when it boots up again? It is model NB200-122, and the part no is PLL25E-00M013TE. Thanks!


----------



## Rod67

Hi All, this seems so common with these netbooks.Mine "froze" last week and despite computer "experts" telling me all was lost forever yesterday I put the NB into the freezer for approx 20 mins, and lo and behold it booted first time!! This morning it needed 10 mins in the freezer and it booted again! Obviously I'd rather not be doing this, so troybowd, your advice re.BIOS might be just what I'm looking for.I must admit to being very basic around computers and rather scared of them, so a site like this is a godsend! cheers.


----------



## GZ

Hello everyone,

I would like to advise against putting your computers in the freezer. This is not sound advice in any way, shape or form. Subjecting electronic components to extremes in temperature can cause damage to them. Also, when you power on your computer you run a very real risk of condensation forming and causing a short cirucuit which can do even more damage. 

Quick fix scenarios like this are likely to do more damage than good, and never provide a lasting repair. 

In situations like this, it is more prudent to seek warranty service if available, or seek professional help.


----------

